# I just found this



## llamabase (Mar 2, 2013)

I just stumbled across the Create channel on Tv and got this link. Looks like they have ton of free patterns and other things to watch. When I have more time I'll get back and spend more time. 
Take a look: http://www.knitandcrochetnow.com/

Judy


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

llamabase said:


> I just stumbled across the Create channel on Tv and got this link. Looks like they have ton of free patterns and other things to watch. When I have more time I'll get back and spend more time.
> Take a look: http://www.knitandcrochetnow.com/
> 
> Judy


Nice site Judy,,Thanks for sharing


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

Hadn't seen that one before...printed out too many! lol Excellent!


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

A superlative site!!!!! Thanks so much for sharing SMILE


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

llamabase said:


> I just stumbled across the Create channel on Tv and got this link. Looks like they have ton of free patterns and other things to watch. When I have more time I'll get back and spend more time.
> Take a look: http://www.knitandcrochetnow.com/
> 
> Judy


I watch this and Knitting Daily every Monday on the PBS channel they are good but the snippets are way too short I wish they would devote more time to a segment and on the K&C there is one host who talks way too much trying to be witty we watch for the information not the silly quips


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

scottishlass said:


> I watch this and Knitting Daily every Monday on the PBS channel they are good but the snippets are way too short I wish they would devote more time to a segment and on the K&C there is one host who talks way too much trying to be witty we watch for the information not the silly quips


I agree with your assessment and couldn't have said it better. I now record the program so I can fast forward and get to what I tuned in for. I wish they would devote more time to a project rather than BB rushing her guests through it.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

scottishlass said:


> I watch this and Knitting Daily every Monday on the PBS channel they are good but the snippets are way too short I wish they would devote more time to a segment and on the K&C there is one host who talks way too much trying to be witty we watch for the information not the silly quips


Scottishlass: I am in Charlotte and have just checked to see where I can watch this program. It tells me it is not currently airing in my area. Wheren in NC are you?


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Judy, I've bookmarked this for future reference.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

this show is on our cable channel but not available with my satellite service.. very discouraging... I use to watch it all the time... I am going to check my PBS station and see if they are carrying it yet.. thanks for the reminder..


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

Obviously I'm doing something wrong. I'm interested in the iPad knitted case. I registered as a member, then clicked on your link and I'm still not seeing a free download. I am seeing a link for a $3.99 purchase. Do you see the same on your site? Many thanks!
I was just able to find the free pattern. I think it just took a while for my registration information to work in their system. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

This has loads of patterns - Thanks


----------

